# Regular Season Game 56: Houston Rockets vs. Chicago Bulls



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(35-20)/(22-32)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, February 24, 8:00 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Hinrich / Sefolosha / Nocioni / Gooden / Noah*


*Preview

During the team's brunch on Friday morning, Rafer Alston rolled into a hotel conference room half-expecting to greet the Rockets' newest acquisition.

Unfortunately, Bobby Jackson was nowhere in sight.

"I thought I would see him there," Alston said.

Alston will get his chance to reintroduce himself on Sunday.

Nearly 72 hours after being dealt to Houston as part of a three-team deal, Jackson is expected to make his debut with the Rockets Sunday night when Houston hosts the retooled Chicago Bulls at Toyota Center.

Jackson's arrival gives the Rockets a proven backup point guard and adds a key reserve with significant playoff experience to a roster making a postseason push.

The Rockets (35-20) are riding an NBA-best 11-game winning streak heading into Sunday's date with the Bulls. They haven't collected more wins in a row since taking 15 straight to begin the 1993-94 season.

With Jackson added to the mix, the Rockets expect to continue their surge up the Western Conference standings.

"He's a slasher and he can really shoot the ball," Rockets guard Luther Head said. "He's shown that throughout his career."

The Rockets aren't expecting Jackson to need much time to adjust to his new surroundings.

Besides being a seasoned veteran, the high-energy point guard played for Rockets Rick Adelman in Sacramento. During that time, Jackson became one of the league's most lethal reserves. He earned the NBA's Sixth Man of the Year award in 2003.

Jackson's familiarity with the system should make for a quick transition to a new team. The key will be getting comfortable with his new teammates.

"He can help this team along with a better understanding of Coach's system," Alston said. "He can show us a few things. The biggest adjustment is the players. He's got to get to know each of the players on the floor. But as far as the scheme, Bobby knows it."

Head said that he has actually already learned a few things from Jackson.

When the Rockets guard heard that Adelman was going to be named the Rockets' coach over the summer, he studied how the Kings played under the coach. Jackson, in particular, got his eye.

"We'll be fast with him on the floor," Head said. "I watched him when I heard Rick Adelman was going to be the coach. I liked how he cut and did things in Sacramento. I learned a lot from him."

Jackson's arrival will force the Rockets to juggle their rotation.

Despite being pleased with the growth of rookie point guard Aaron Brooks, the first-round pick's minutes are expected to drop when Jackson takes over backup point guard duties.

With Bonzi Wells being shipped to the Big Easy as part of the deal, the Rockets will be relying more on Head at the shooting guard slot. Luis Scola and Carl Landry are also expected to continue receiving increased playing time.

"It's going to be a challenge," Adelman said. "But we have the people here we can succeed with. I think it gives an opportunity for people to step up and see what they can do."

Jackson may need a few games with the Rockets before he gets his full workload.

The Rockets, though, are ready to welcome him.

"I'm eager to get him here," Alston said.


Bulls Update: The Bulls have undergone an extreme makeover. Chicago acquired Drew Gooden and Larry Hughes at the trading deadline after sending Ben Wallace to Cleveland. The former Cleveland stars are expected to see their first action with the Bulls on Sunday.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Let make it 12 in a row.:raised_ey
Who's next.:thinking2:*


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Lets Do This!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Gonna miss this game. Bulls won their last game. Gordon was on fire aparently.

Heres to 12 in a row. And another step towards sweeping February. 
Need to beat Bulls Wizards & Grizzlies to sweep February.

WOW Gooden & Hughes to the Bulls didnt know that. The Bulls got stronger. Wallace aint all that.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yao has to dominate in this game who on the bulls roster can actually come close to stopping him?? noah should be schooled tomorrow in the art of the shanghai shake


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bulls don't have a center. Yao will absolutely destrory them. The Bulls rely on their hot shooting, and they scored 135 against the Nuggets last game. Well, we're anything but the Nuggets, and we're gonna shut them down. I predict an easy win for us.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

12 in a row. Next?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Lord a mercy I can NOT WAIT to see Noah trying to guard Yao. HAHAHAHAHAHA!! 

I sooooooo can't stand that boy.. and its absolutely about being a UK fan... I'm not in denial... but he pounded his chest one too many times in my house (aka Rupp Arena) and it ticked me off.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

So is Gerald going to be in the roster tonight?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Lord a mercy I can NOT WAIT to see Noah trying to guard Yao. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> I sooooooo can't stand that boy.. and its absolutely about being a UK fan... I'm not in denial... but he pounded his chest one too many times in my house (aka Rupp Arena) and it ticked me off.


Holy crap! You live in Rupp Arena!?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Lord a mercy I can NOT WAIT to see Noah trying to guard Yao. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> I sooooooo can't stand that boy.. and its absolutely about being a UK fan... I'm not in denial... but he pounded his chest one too many times in my house (aka Rupp Arena) and it ticked me off.


yeah, can't wait to see him foul out early in the 3rd:biggrin:

Chicago Sun-Times



> It wasn't exactly the words of encouragement rookie Joakim Noah wanted to hear on the eve of his matchup against against 7-6 and 310-pound Yao Ming.
> 
> ''Thabo [Sefolosha] actually shook my hand this morning and said, 'Regardless what happens against Yao, you'll still be my dude, you're still my boy,''' Noah said Saturday. ''So that was pretty nice of him.''
> 
> ...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe if we take a big lead we can see Green and Jackson play =0


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> With Wallace, the Bulls held Yao to 18 points and eight rebounds in the first meeting this season, which the Rockets won 116-98 on Dec. 22 at the United Center


Can you really say you "held" a player to 18/8 when he only played 27 minutes in a blowout?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Gah, even if we win this game. LA and Dallas will most likely win their games. LA is playing Seattle and Dallas is playing Minnesota.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> Can you really say you "held" a player to 18/8 when he only played 27 minutes in a blowout?


Wallace trying to guard Yao Ming was a joke...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> noah should be schooled tomorrow in the art of the shanghai shake


Not hating on your enthusiasm but, Yao should school Noah with the art of the Shanghai DUNK!!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Holy crap! You live in Rupp Arena!?


Considering how much I paid the school in tuition money.. yeah I donated to the house!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

houst-mac said:


> So is Gerald going to be in the roster tonight?


probably inactive.

(and sorry I posted replies twice in a row!)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Gah, even if we win this game. LA and Dallas will most likely win their games. LA is playing Seattle and Dallas is playing Minnesota.


the same Seattle team that beat the Spurs? :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao needs to play better


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Was that the spot Tmac hit the famous "13 n 34" on the Spurs?" 

liking Bo Jack energy


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yao is playing like ****


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Luther Head with a 5-0 run & a nice lay-up!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

luther head is HOT at the moment


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Chicago is really wanting this game, you can tell. We went a little sluggish there for a minute, but now we seem to be rolling a little better...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao just needs to take Noah to school, this is retarded.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Was that the spot Tmac hit the famous "13 n 34" on the Spurs?"
> 
> liking Bo Jack energy


No, that was on the other side of the arc


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Noah will get his, it's only the 2nd quarter


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Transition is killing us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We are letting them get away with too much. And We have got to figure out how to get Yao into this, because he should be dominating their guys.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Can we please stop their transition game? If we can do that, we have this...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great to see our role guys contributing, but yah this should be Yao's game...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bulls putting up a good fight, but Yao & Tmac should be ready to take this one over.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I can't believe Yao has not shot 1 FT in this game yet. He needs to take over, this is disappointing.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

And Yao gets a facial LOL!!!!!!!!!!

damn


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah Yao got posterized pretty badly by Gooden. Ouch

And Yao is a non-factor this game. I expected a lot more from him. Its getting a little ugly out there, we need to reorganize and go from there.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

FT's are killing us, and Yao needs to stop forcing shots up...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Has Landry been practicing FTs with Chuck? Missed 4 in a roll now, we're shooting 15-28 overall!!

Thank god we finally have a guard that can penetrate with BJax...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Has Landry been practicing FTs with Chuck? Missed 4 in a roll now, we're shooting 15-28 overall!!
> 
> Thank god we finally have a guard that can penetrate with BJax...


For real, .552 is just terrible. If we made half the FT's we missed, then this wouldn't be even close.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love our new BJ/Head backcourt


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

BJax hit a much needed 3.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I love our new BJ/Head backcourt


lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*7 players *in double figure scoring...never would I have thought Houston would do this... WOW

Landry needs only 4 more points to make it 8 players!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow... Nice win... 12 in a row baby


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I love our new BJ/Head backcourt


HAHAHA :lol:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

A good win, other than the fact that the guy who was suppose to dominate DIDN'T. Our shooting behind the arc won us the game, but we can't always rely on that. We almost shot better from 3pt range than we did on the FT line (.542 to .548), yikes...

BJax a huge contributor on his first game with the team. Who sez we miss Bonzi?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

12 Straight! Jackson looks good in this game. He's like a better version of Mike James.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The new guy:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Some post-game quotes:*



> Asked what he (Jackson) brought to the team, McGrady deadpanned: “Nothing, I wanted to fight him like I did in Orlando.”
> 
> He offered his real feelings after the laughter died down.
> 
> “He brings experience and toughness and adds another shooter,” he said.





> "Right now, we're playing with such a great deal of confidence, we got it rolling," Tracy McGrady said after scoring 16 of his 24 points in the second half. "Defensively, offensively tonight, we're playing way above our heads right now.
> 
> "We're getting good. The most important thing, we believe in ourselves. We play together, a very unselfish team, we're having fun man. Everybody's locked in.
> 
> "We believe we can dominate offensively or defensively."





> "The timing for (acquiring) Bobby Jackson couldn't be better," Shane Battier said. "He showed us how to run the corner offense. Especially when a team is pressuring you, he made so many backcuts. For me, I've been running the offense all year, but to watch him run it, it was 'Oh, yeah, that's how you're supposed to do it.' The timing was impeccable for him to come in tonight against a team that pressures."





> "It's so funny," Jackson said. "I was telling the big guys the way they were overplaying us all night, the backdoor is going to be open. When teams try to overplay us and take our pick-and-rolls away, the backdoor is open all night. They just have to hit the bounce pass. This is everybody's first year in (the offense). It's my fifth year in it. If we get the backdoor, teams are going to play us very differently.
> 
> "I was in Sacramento five years, but it took us a couple years to get it down."


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

So, why did Yao play so poorly?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It don't matter.

Rockets should've done the Artest deal. It would've been perfect with the B-Jax deal.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WOw Im impressed by Bobby Jackson. 1st game with a new team and pulls out 14 pts.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

next up Wash & Memphis - this streak can get to 14 easily 

Alston had a season-high four steals.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> So, why did Yao play so poorly?


I dunno, just one of those days, I guess


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

They were fronting and backing Yao every time he was in. 

Only on a couple of plays did they try to play him one on one with Gray. Other than that he was swarmed and the Bulls dared the Rox to shoot outside.

Yao just didn't get many touches down low in order to put his moves on.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> They were fronting and backing Yao every time he was in.
> 
> Only on a couple of plays did they try to play him one on one with Gray. Other than that he was swarmed and the Bulls dared the Rox to shoot outside.
> 
> Yao just didn't get many touches down low in order to put his moves on.


I know many of you were expecting Yao to take Joakim Noah apart... but he's an active defender, and a smart one... Yao saw some double teams late in the 3rd quarter, but for much of the beginning of the game Noah did a good job keeping the ball out of his hands.


That being said... those threes getting rained down reminded me of Cassell/Maxwell/Kenny Smith...etc... I have to say (as a Bulls fan) I was impressed by the team effort for the Rockets last night.


----------

